# Top Three Uses



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --

What are your top three uses for the Kindle Fire?

ZU


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Internet, games and reading.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Our kids use theirs primarily for their school textbooks in PDF form so they can leave the heavy regular books at school, for their daily leisure reading, and games, in that order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Movies, gaming, email, reading.  Oops, that's four.


Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Email, games and movies, magazines. Followed closely by message boards.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Games, reading, internet.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

(In order) Internet, games, YouTube (an other random videos).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Internet, video (YouTube, free Prime movies and TV shows), books and documents with color images or photos 

Internet, YouTube, and books and documents on my Fire tend to be craft related (origami, weaving, crocheting, etc.). I really like the ability to zoom in on images in the books.  My regular reading and text-based Internet access is still mostly on my K2.

No games on my Fire but I do play games on my K2. So far I have avoided loading any games on my Fire. It is easier for me to avoid the games if they are not installed.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Games, email, movies, tv shows -  still use my K3 for reading books.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Email, web-surfing, and apps. I still do most of my reading on my Kindle 3.


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

reading, doodling/games, e-mail, music


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Movies, internet, reading.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Notes for school (rather not print)  l, Internet, movies

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Major use is reading several different newspapers daily...

Second use is watching free prime videos especially the  Ken Burns documentaries..

Last use is reading books...

No Games,  No music on my Fire...

Bob G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the newspaper daily. Everything else is a 'now and then' thing depending on what else is going on. They include:

Words With (smarter) Friends (I tend to lose.  )

apps: quick games like Yahtzee, and mahjong.

Also reading and internet browsing -- usually here via tapatalk.

I have some music and a couple of videos but don't really _use_ it for that very often.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Games, games and games.   

I read on my K3.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Movies: Amazon & Netflix, reading, downloading free app of the day.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hulu+, Internet browsing & games. 

Still read on my K3, but do use my Fire for cookbooks.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

reading, internet, games


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Reading (I huge surprise to me, thought I would keep reading on the K2i.  Who would have thought it?)
Web browsing
Games/Apps.

I will be using the K2i while traveling and not having access to internet.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Reading, games, and reading. 

I occasionally use it for surfing the web but since I almost always use it at home I prefer to surf on my laptop.

I mostly use it for reading though. 

Mike


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

Dayplanner (just the right size & I use calengoo), Reading, Games (I am addicted to Monopoly)


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Reading, Netflix, and wikipedia.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Internet/Netflix/Tracking Apps (I have one for my finances, one for my diet/exercising).


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

For me, internet, games, videos. Probably in that order.


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

Reading, Internet, Videos


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Games, Imdb, Games


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Alarm clock

Comixology

Web browsing

In that order.


----------

